# Early/Missed Timers: L2.73.



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

If you have any early/missed timers with L2.73, please post the details here.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I wasn't aware that we had gotten a software upgrade, but my timers started recording a day early this week. I'm not sure what day this started on. I deleted all of my timers and set them again and I haven't had any more problems.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

L2.73 is spooling today. Please check your timers again after you get L2.73.


----------



## doverton (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, mine didn't start firing off wrong until Daylight savings time, then got better until Yesterday.
Tonight 10pm rolled around, and no ER being recorded, so I got a bit annoyed, did a soft reboot (hold power button in)
After it rebooted, it said it was updating software (now 15 minutes into ER!) and finally ER started recording normally, all by itself, and it seems happier.
Hoping it continues on nicely. This machine has got to be the most annoying AV equipment I have ever owned.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Two weekly timers created on my HECD model didn't fire last night 12-08-05. Both were created weeks prior to L273 (never had any problem with them before). They were both 1/2 hour events between 8:00pm and 9:00pm set for OTA channel KNVN 024-01 (NBC). 

Two other weekly timers created at the same time as the failed timers fired and recorded just fine. They were for the same channel but for 9p-10p and 10p-11p.

(HECD 921 lost all but the first two hours of the EPG data for the 9 day listings after receiving/installing the L273 software.)


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

duplicate


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

My wife had created several timers that quit going off prior to L273. So we were hopeful that it would be fixed. Unfortunately, they didn't go off this morning either.

Here's the history:
After finding out about L273, my wife had deleted the old timers and recreated them at about 10:00 AM on 12/8. They were set to go off at 7:00 AM 12/9 and 7:30 AM 12/9.

I checked to make sure that L273 had installed and it had.

Just before 7:00 this morning the blinking clock showed up to let us know that the timer was coming. At 7:00, the clock stopped and nothing happened. No record light or anything. This was repeated for the 7:30 timer.


----------



## cybersleuth58 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had the same issues as the fellow travelers, some of which started with the DST changeover. 

My timers worked after that for a while and early this week, two days ago, all hell broke loose and I lost episodes of ER, Triangle, Sleeper Cell, etc. I had an issue where a two hour show only ended up recording for 60 minutes and then cut out. Other problems include a one hour show which recorded for 18 minutes. Also there was a day when two of my shows did not record at all, and mysteriously, the following day, some of my shows recorded correctly. 

I have what may seem to be a really dumb question. My 921 is connected (via input 3) to my DVD player/recorder. (Toshiba RD-XS52). I have noticed that if I attempt to use any other inputs on the DVDR my timer completely malfunctions. In fact, I thought my timer issue might be related to use of DVDR inputs 1 and 2. I have one TV in my house and the only way I can hook up my XBox and PS2 is to use the open inputs on the DVDR. Is it possible that this could cause some strange feedback which would confuse the timer on the 921? 

I am with the rest of you folks. This is the most buggy piece of equipment I have ever encountered, bar none. When I had my HD installation tech support was supposed to call to assist me with some of the problems. That never happened. When I called them, tech support told me they were unaware of any of the problems with the 921. 

I could get no answers as to how they would deal with the MPEG4 changeover. Customer service told me they had no idea what I was talking about. Tech support told me they did not even know that there would be a change to MPEG technology. Maybe these were plants from DirectTV? 

As to the person who asked about a class action - count me in as well.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

cybersleuth58 said:


> ----I am with the rest of you folks. This is the most buggy piece of equipment I have ever encountered, bar none. ----As to the person who asked about a class action - count me in as well.


I tried to think of bad experiences I have had with other vendors, frankly, the only problem I ever had was with a Lexicon peice which when I reported the problems they jumped all over it and sent me upgraded replacement gear and no charge with profuse apologies. I am holding fire until a few months after both major vendors come out with MPEG4 and see which have less problems. Despite a hefty cash investment in Dish I fell little loyalty given their behavior and product quality. My 811s work pretty well for what they are but I had high expections after spending $1000 on the 921 unit. Dish would be well advised to only lease initial new technology units like the upcoming MPEG-4 , thus heading off customer angst.

I hate the notion of class action since it only pays the lawyers, but I do wish there was a way of getting to upper management and convincing them of the wisdom of treating their high pay customers with respect. It is clear to me that they put much more effort into servicing 5 new $19 per month spanish and hindi speaking viewers than one of their $115 a month HD customer base. I will be pleasantly surprised if there is any real image improvement with MPEG-4, my bet is they will use the extra bandwidth gained for yet more foriegn languge programing rather than any serious (i.e. HD) upgrading of SCIFI, BRAVO, FX, HISTORY etc.


----------



## Gorefest (Oct 13, 2005)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> My wife had created several timers that quit going off prior to L273. So we were hopeful that it would be fixed. Unfortunately, they didn't go off this morning either.
> 
> Here's the history:
> After finding out about L273, my wife had deleted the old timers and recreated them at about 10:00 AM on 12/8. They were set to go off at 7:00 AM 12/9 and 7:30 AM 12/9.
> ...


Are u sure your wife set a DVR timer?
Upon pressing the OK button while the little clock is there what does the receiver say? When it was just a reminder it will not change channel you'll only see the clock.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, now I get to apologize about the timer issue. We were doing things correctly but the second receiver wasn't working right. I discovered it when I tried to do a PIP.

So I called tech support. We played with the switch testing and got it communicating correctly again.

Now everything seems to work just fine.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Tonight at 8:00 pm CST my weekly timer for CBS-HD did not record.
The 7,9,10,11,12 timers all worked. Have been at 2.73 since yesterday.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Had a situation where Saturday's timers was firing on Friday. I was still at L272 so I rebooted the following morning to accept L273. When Saturday night arrived the scheduled timers (the ones that had fired 24 hrs early) did not fire. I went into the timer menu (menu 7) and saw that todays timer events were on the bottom of its list. I selected the timers and went into edit mode (didn't really make any changes) in order to recreate the timer. Afterwards the clock indicator was on and the event did fire. I rechecked the timer list and the scheduled timers were now on the top of the list.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

On 12/10 I set a DVR timer for the 12/11 showing of LOTR - The Two Towers on TNTHD. It failed to fire. I had manually rebooted the 921 that morning because I didn't want any problems.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Last night, my timer to record CBS-HD (Letterman) fired fine but never stopped. I had to stop it manually 4 hours after it started!


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

TBarclay said:


> Last night, my timer to record CBS-HD (Letterman) fired fine but never stopped. I had to stop it manually 4 hours after it started!


Did that event overlap midnight? Go into menu 7 check off that event and then select edit. Review the start/stop times and see if they are still correct.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

It overlaps Midnight, but when I went to check the event like you suggested, everything was fine. It shows one hour length.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Saturday night 12/10 my Saturday Night Live timer failed. It's the first failed timer I have had in over a year. It is the only timer I've missed since 273, however, it never failed on 272 et al.


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

Before 273, I no longer trusted weekly timers to fire correctly. I set all of my timers for one time at the beginning of the week. So when 273 downloaded, I thought I'd give weekly timers a shot again. I waited until all previous timers were executed. The timer list was empty. Then I did a power cord reboot, just for luck. I set up my usual weekly timers.

I now notice after one week that the timers on the PVR menu are not in the correct order. From reading previous threads, I suspect that if I don't do anything, I will get early/missed timers. I'm not interested in being a beta tester, so I'm going back to manually setting one-shots at the beginning of each week.

For the record, here are the timers I have set, and the order in which they appear on the PVR screen (sorted by date):

12/20 8056 7:00 p.m. Weekly
12/22 013-01 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/19 344 10:45 p.m. One Time
12/17 150 12:00 p.m. One Time
12/18 140 12:00 p.m. Weekly
12/18 013-01 7:00 p.m. Weekly
12/18 8050 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/17 150 1:00 p.m. One Time
12/19 013-01 8:00 p.m. Weekly
12/19 042-01 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/20 8050 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/21 013-01 7:00 p.m. Weekly
12/21 042-01 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/22 042-01 8:00 p.m. Weekly
12/23 042-01 9:00 p.m. Weekly
12/18 150 12:00 p.m. One Time
12/18 150 1:00 p.m. One Time

All timers are made using the guide, accepting default padding. The timers on channel 150 were made this morning, the timer on channel 344, last night. All others were created from a clean slate after the reboot.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen the timers in order on the PVR list, nor do I care to scroll that far down to find them.

The timer order you've seen mentioned is the list on the timers menu screen.
Go to Menu, 7. Are they in order there?


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, the order is correct on Menu 7.

Being the Professional Crastinator that I am, I haven't gotten around to deleting all of the timers yet and adding the one-shots. I guess I'll leave it alone now, but keep a VERY close eye on it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

skassan said:


> Yes, the order is correct on Menu 7.


It is time for a replacement 921. Hopefully one that works properly!


----------



## sotagear (Jan 25, 2005)

Excuse me for a long post, but . . . I set a timer last night to record Lord Of The Rings on TNT-HD this morning. When I turned on the receiver this morning, the red dot was on the Lord Of The Rings listing on the Guide (which was playing at the time) but it was not actually in record.

I haven't looked through this site recently about the latest problems with the 921 but in the last few weeks any timers I set will not record the next day & I need to do a manual reboot each day for any timers to record each day. Also, every time I turn on the receiver while it's screwing up the timers - before rebooting, any time I try to record something on the same day, even an hour in advance, it won't allow me to do so. It will go to the event timer screen but when you click on "Create" it won't do anything & the only option is to cancel.

This has been happening for at least 3 weeks & I've been on the phone with tech support almost every night for 2 weeks. Finally they sent me out a replacement & sure enough it has the same problem.

Is there a unit out there with this new software version that works OK? I used to be one of the few on here that never had any problems with my 921, now I'm one of the many that is frustrated after it worked well for the first 11 months.

I guess I go for yet another unit? Is this even worth it or am I just going to have to reboot every morning in order for my timers to fire that day? And, without looking through this site for an hour, is this a typical story?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sotagear said:


> I haven't looked through this site recently about the latest problems with the 921 but in the last few weeks any timers I set will not record the next day & I need to do a manual reboot each day for any timers to record each day. Also, every time I turn on the receiver while it's screwing up the timers - before rebooting, any time I try to record something on the same day, even an hour in advance, it won't allow me to do so. It will go to the event timer screen but when you click on "Create" it won't do anything & the only option is to cancel.


My timers are in the correct order when the 921 is booted either automatically or manually. I notice that when a reboot doesn't happen in the am hours, the previous day timers, that have fired are listed at the top of the list (they should be listed at the bottom). Without doing a reboot, proper timer firing becomes, iffy.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

pbrown said:


> Saturday night 12/10 my Saturday Night Live timer failed. It's the first failed timer I have had in over a year. It is the only timer I've missed since 273, however, it never failed on 272 et al.


Saturday Night Live fired fine on 12/17, so hopefully 12/10 was a OTO event.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

My 921 missed two off-air channel recurring (weekly) timers on OTA channels this evening.

Rebooted during the second show and the timer started (show in progress.)

I have not had a problem with missed timers prior to L.273 So not only are missed timers NOT fixed in L.273, but this software rev. seems to actually cause them. Between this and the persistant and acute SAR issue, we have a significant problem with L.273.

.....G


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I got a ZSR last night trying to record an OTA channel. This is only my second one in two years. I was watching an HD program on the other tuner.


----------



## devough (Jan 3, 2005)

Since 273 the timers fail 2 or 3 times a week. My wife is going to throw the 921 out the window.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

I set timers on UNI HD for the Olympic semi-final hockey games last week (Fri 2/24). I have no idea if the timers fired early or late, but when I went to watch them last night, my 921 hadn't recorded hockey. The listing showed it as hockey, but I fast forwarded thru both games and I have no idea what was recorded, but it sure wasn't hockey.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Missed Mon-Fri Comedy Chan 3/1 11:30PM MST record after 11:00 record worked.

There may have been some movies missed this last week, too. Hard to reconstruct those with no guide to go backward in. It is hard enough to set up with only 36 hr or so guide.

In each case there was no residual listing in the timers. There are residuals for some that were sucessful. Why? Just cause I peeked at the show while recording?

-Ken


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

I've had some timers missed, although I can't recall details.

Interesting that there's no back capability on the EPG. I've found that capability while watching a Cable TV PVR at a relative's. Don't know how far back it scrowls, but saw at least six hours back. This 9 day guide fiasco and the 921 overall problems have me considering cable. Have been with Dish since 2002.


----------

